
HN readers meet for coffee in SF? - epicureanideal
Where:
22 Battery St, San Francisco, CA 94104
(Near intersection of Market and Battery.)<p>When:
1pm this Friday, Oct 16.<p>I&#x27;ll be there if at least one person replies that they&#x27;ll also be there.<p>If this location or time doesn&#x27;t work for you, please propose another.
======
arisAlexis
I would go even alone and have my coffee with my laptop :) I'll do the same
when I come to SF. Maybe a simple site for these meetings would be cool.

------
ychandler
How about making this a weekly coffee get together? Fridays and hosted happy
hours or coffee outings with HN in SF

